# Excessive dry skin



## rubylucy (Jun 4, 2011)

hI, DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT'S OK TO USE E45 CREAM ON PUPS? MY 4 MONTH OLD CHI, LUCY HAS BEEN DIAGNOSED AS HAVING AN EXCESSIVE DRY SKIN CONDITION AND WE WERE TOLD TO GIVE HER COD LIVER OIL AND APPLY A SPECIAL SHAMPOO SOOTH THE SKIN. THE PROBLEM IS THE COD LIVER OIL IS GIVING HER REALLY BAD DIARREA ( I STARTED GIVING IT TO HER YESTERDAY). COULD I APPLY E45 CREAM TO RELIEVE THE ITCHING?


----------



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

i dont think that would be a good idea.

i have just brought some dermacton to try for my puppy, there are a lot of good reviews on it and im hoping it will work.

perhaps you could check it out? Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The Dermacton stuff that Dr Dolittle mentioned is brilliant stuff, but in the meantime I can't see what harm a small amount of E45 cream would do (providing she can't lick it off) - it'll help keep the skin supple and hopefully prevent her itching a little bit, which in turn could break the skin and lead to infections etc.

How much cod liver oil are you giving her? You need to introduce it really slowly and only a tiny amount is needed - only 1 or 2ml a day for a Chihuahua puppy I'd imagine, if that.

''Excessive dry skin condition'' seems a bit vague - did your vet did you any exact details on what it may be, and how it can be rectified?


----------



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

there are some reviews on the site about it, i must admit i was a bit unsure if they were real reviews or just made up to help sell the products. 

i ordered anyway as it wasnt too expensive and its worth a shot if it helps my puppies, 1 of them has hair thinning and im not too sure of the cause yet. 

i have only used for the first time today so obviously i cant say if it works yet or not but i will be keeping you all updated with the results.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh the Dermacton products work alright!! The cream and spray quite literally saved our Westies life.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Oh the Dermacton products work alright!! The cream and spray quite literally saved our Westies life.


I knew someone with a westie on here had really fantastic results and I mentioned it on Dr Doolittles thread but couldnt remember who it was as there are a few westies.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rubylucy said:


> hI, DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT'S OK TO USE E45 CREAM ON PUPS? MY 4 MONTH OLD CHI, LUCY HAS BEEN DIAGNOSED AS HAVING AN EXCESSIVE DRY SKIN CONDITION AND WE WERE TOLD TO GIVE HER COD LIVER OIL AND APPLY A SPECIAL SHAMPOO SOOTH THE SKIN. THE PROBLEM IS THE COD LIVER OIL IS GIVING HER REALLY BAD DIARREA ( I STARTED GIVING IT TO HER YESTERDAY). COULD I APPLY E45 CREAM TO RELIEVE THE ITCHING?


The natural Aloe vera gel might help, its got cooling and soothing properties as well as moisturising and should be safe.

If she cant take the cod liver oil Yumega skin supplement may be better Lintbells - Proven to improve your pet's health. Naturally - Lintbells althogh you can get in pets at home.

Or Efavet in capsule thats a suplement rich in essential fatty acids for maintenance of skin and coat condition Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.

As she is only tiny you may have given her a little too much cod liver oil.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi from my own experiance cod liver oil certainly helps..... ive not heard of the above had a nosey at the website my poor fella has bad skin at the mo im going to try it sound ideal.and yes that is the only prob they can get a bit of any upset belly at times which isnt very nice for them mine settles after the 1st 24 hours but all dog are different.


----------



## Dr-Dolittle (May 13, 2011)

ive posted an update on my thread about skin condition but for those of you who have not seen it i am seeing results after only afew days. 

obviously no magical hair regrowth but certainly a shiney soft coat and less dandruff after scratching at their collars. 

although only one of my puppies has hair thinning i am using on both as the other does get a bit dandruffy after scratching at the collar. 

will keep you all updated on how its going, but so far so good


----------

